# Whats the damage at Pointe Mouillee?



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If it was the Lead Unit that stuff was sprayed last fall and it is was due for burning.

There will be a few more Phrag fires this year and next year. The State got a ton of money to spray and burn that stuff here in Monroe County.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Grayphase said:


> :yikes: I mix/spray a potion thats closer to Napalm than gas. Dont care to post ingredients here. Trust me get any of that stuff on yourself you in trouble. Days that are good for burning are also good for static.....Not for the faint of heart forsure. Cheese you need to relax. Your inexperience with such matters has become obvious and is getting in the way of rational thinking.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

I never claimed to know asnything accept that the fire was illegal. Yes I know that fire is good to get rid of the phrags. I would like to see the phrags go too. But I would think that it would be best left to the folks that run the place and can plan for such an event. Inexperuienced at knowing all about a hemimarsh and its biology I am guilty of. Knowing what's right and wrong and condoning such actions seems I know a bit more than u.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

someone said based on a co is was prescribed, news make mistakes sometimes but so do others on ms. So cant we just hope or at least pretend it was a prescribed burn and then all be happy??


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> someone said based on a co is was prescribed, news make mistakes sometimes but so do others on ms. So cant we just hope or at least pretend it was a prescribed burn and then all be happy??


Ok will do. seems I may be upsetting some folks so ill let it be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a hunch... This was all the doing of the 7/11 crew, and the state is covering it up because they know how much everyone already hates them!
Its a big conspiracy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Perfect timing for a burn. The ground is still wet and cold but the grass is just right to burn. The re-growth will be a huge benefit for that place.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Anybody making comments on this subject been down to look at the "burn"? I went sunday too see what happened. It looked to me like it was a planned burn. The levy(sp?) that runs from Mouillee Creek to the cross over near the end of Roberts road was completely burned the whole length. I didn't get out to look at it so I don't know how far it went out into the marsh, but I do know it didn't make it to the water as far as I could see from the south causeway. If I were to guess, I would say it was a backburn for when the big one comes. It has been in the plans to burn the frags out of the Lead unit since last fall. From what I heard the frags were all sprayed last fall with the intention of burning them off this winter. I hope they burn every frag in the place. If you think frag stumps are tuff on a dogs feet, you should have been hunting there when the place was over run with purple loosestrife. Bad news for dogs and neoprene waders!


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Gander Club said:


> Anybody making comments on this subject been down to look at the "burn"? I went sunday too see what happened. It looked to me like it was a planned burn. The levy(sp?) that runs from Mouillee Creek to the cross over near the end of Roberts road was completely burned the whole length. I didn't get out to look at it so I don't know how far it went out into the marsh, but I do know it didn't make it to the water as far as I could see from the south causeway. If I were to guess, I would say it was a backburn for when the big one comes. It has been in the plans to burn the frags out of the Lead unit since last fall. From what I heard the frags were all sprayed last fall with the intention of burning them off this winter. I hope they burn every frag in the place. If you think frag stumps are tuff on a dogs feet, you should have been hunting there when the place was over run with purple loosestrife. Bad news for dogs and neoprene waders![/QUOTE
> If that's the case then the news report I saw was wrong, and if that is the case, then I applogze to everyone on this post.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

If you think frag stumps are tuff on a dogs feet, you should have been hunting there when the place was over run with purple loosestrife. Bad news for dogs and neoprene waders! >>>>>>>>>>>>
Loosestrife is making a come back but is easily controlled with herbicide. Need to hit it before it flowers. One plant produce billions of seeds. Now the DNR needs to flood that unit/draw down in early may/spot spray late july aug. Good news for all that hunt there.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Grayphase said:


> If you think frag stumps are tuff on a dogs feet, you should have been hunting there when the place was over run with purple loosestrife. Bad news for dogs and neoprene waders! >>>>>>>>>>>>
> Loosestrife is making a come back but is easily controlled with herbicide. Need to hit it before it flowers. One plant produce billions of seeds. Now the DNR needs to flood that unit/draw down in early may/spot spray late july aug. Good news for all that hunt there.


There is also a biological contorl for Loosestrife and I heard that is the method used by the DNR at PM right now.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

As I understand things with the Loosestrife, a stem boring insect was introduced that attacks Purple Loosestrife exclusively. When the Loosestrife dies out, the insects do as well. When the Loosestrife makes a comeback, so do the insects. A nice little predator/prey system going on there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

dpossum said:


> As I understand things with the Loosestrife, a stem boring insect was introduced that attacks Purple Loosestrife exclusively. When the Loosestrife dies out, the insects do as well. When the Loosestrife makes a comeback, so do the insects. A nice little predator/prey system going on there.


Galerucella beetle

http://www.gloucestertimes.com/loca...ve-spell-promise-of-loosestrife-control/print


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Problem with the beetle is they have all but died out in monroe county. Havent found much sign of them for two summers now. Even with a small number of survivors they can not increase in numbers as fast as the plant spreads. Dont fool around with it. New seed can stay dormant for years. That said I would rather fight with loosestrife than phragmite. Its to easy to control by hand or herbicide. Field techs need to spot spray phragmite anyway with a little more effort why not knock out the purple stuff also/.\\


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Grayphase said:


> Problem with the beetle is they have all but died out in monroe county. Havent found much sign of them for two summers now. Even with a small number of survivors they can not increase in numbers as fast as the plant spreads. Dont fool around with it. New seed can stay dormant for years. That said I would rather fight with loosestrife than phragmite. Its to easy to control by hand or herbicide. Field techs need to spot spray phragmite anyway with a little more effort why not knock out the purple stuff also/.\\


don't discount the beetle yet. it will eventually build its numbers back up and wipe it out again. we've experienced the low on the beetles as well....in its prime its like a locust swarm...so once they get a good year in it damn near eradicates the strife...but it cuts its own food source in process so there will be years of almost no beetles. still a learning process but at least we know it works.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

The way I see it the beetle can have at it in unmanaged areas. I dont want loosestrife where I hunt period. Of all the unwanted species that plague se mi marsh cattail phrag willow cottonwood etc its one of the easiest and least expensive to get rid of if you catch it in time.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Grayphase said:


> The way I see it the beetle can have at it in unmanaged areas. I dont want loosestrife where I hunt period. Of all the unwanted species that plague se mi marsh cattail phrag willow cottonwood etc its one of the easiest and least expensive to get rid of if you catch it in time.



Your comments on this topic is making me want to bang my head into the wall. Yea just spray the stuff and get rid of it. Lets add some more man made chemicals into our environment.When there is a great proven biological treatment to use that is cheaper to do.:16suspect

That is a very short sited thought process their sir.:rant:rotest_e


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

I think I could be the only person that actually likes phragmite! It keeps the lazy path of least resistance hunters out of some good spots, and it grows some pretty nice bucks as well.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

[SIZE=+1]*DNR Commends Wildlife Technician for Quick Response to Game Area Fire*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]

*Contact: *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014[/SIZE] 


[SIZE=-1]March 22, 2011


A recent wildfire at Pointe Mouillee State Game Area near Rockwood might have gotten out of control if it were not for the concerted efforts of a Department of Natural Resources wildlife technician who works there.

DNR wildlife technician Chuck Pulling was the first to arrive at the scene of the fire on the southwest side of the game area that was reported in the afternoon of Friday, March 18. Pulling coordinated with fire departments from Newport, South Rockwood and Estral Beach to prevent the fire from spreading toward a DNR building on the area. After the building was secured and the fire was contained within a unit surrounded by diversion dikes, the fire fighters left the area. Pulling remained on site overnight to monitor the fire.

By Saturday afternoon, however, the wind had shifted and the fire began crossing the diversion dikes and spreading toward an old landfill with methane vent tubes. Pulling again contacted the Newport Fire Department, which responded along with fire fighters from South Rockford and Estral Beach. By 5 p.m., fire crews from London-Maybee-Raisinville, Berlin Township and Ash Township arrived to assist. By 7 p.m., the fire was 90 percent contained.

Pulling monitored the fire Saturday night, Sunday and Monday when the rain finally extinguished all but a few smoldering areas of peat, which Pulling attended to. In all, about 550 acres of the game area, mostly phragmites, was burned. A fire of unknown origin in a parking lot was the cause of the fire.

"I would like to recognize Chuck Pulling for the work he did on this fire," said DNR Director Rodney Stokes. "Reports I have received from his colleagues say that Chuck took control of the situation and, because he knows the area thoroughly, was able to coordinate with fire fighters and direct them toward the proper areas for containing the fire quickly and efficiently."

"Chuck went above and beyond what he was asked to do," Stokes said. "He is a great example of how strongly DNR employees feel about protecting our natural resources so they can be enjoyed by the citizens we serve."

"These types of situations showcase the incredible employees we have at the Wildlife Division," said Russ Mason, Wildlife Division Chief. "The entire staff is proud of Chuck's efforts and is happy he is a part of our team."

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.
[/SIZE]


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

tallbear said:


> [SIZE=+1]*DNR Commends Wildlife Technician for Quick Response to Game Area Fire*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
> 
> *Contact: *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


I now retract my appology. And reitterate. Condoning illegal activity is assanine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

cheeseandquackers said:


> I now retract my appology. And reitterate. Condoning illegal activity is assanine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm guessing you started it, since you were the only one thinking it wasn't planned/controlled.:16suspect


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I'm guessing you started it, since you were the only one thinking it wasn't planned/controlled.:16suspect


I didnt start the fire, but i was correct about it not being planned. saw it on the news.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link Kid. I remember talking to the PA DNR (or whatever) in the late 80's and they told me of their plans to introduce this beetle to attack the Loosestrife on some islands in the Susquehanna. Their concern was they would start to destroy other habitat after the Loosestrife was eradicated. That does not seem to be the case. 

Thanks for not starting the fire Quacker. I hope to get out there to take a look later this week. If I get some pictures - I'll post them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

dpossum said:


> Thanks for the link Kid. I remember talking to the PA DNR (or whatever) in the late 80's and they told me of their plans to introduce this beetle to attack the Loosestrife on some islands in the Susquehanna. Their concern was they would start to destroy other habitat after the Loosestrife was eradicated. That does not seem to be the case.
> 
> Thanks for not starting the fire Quacker. I hope to get out there to take a look later this week. If I get some pictures - I'll post them.


yeah i may be wrong in stating this but i think Michigan States Biology department championed the whole beetle theory and did the case studies out on SRSGA. They had a screened area in the flooded woods that they did their test samples on. Object was to control and monitor for a couple years to deem they were safe, i.e. didn't attack any other biology after destroying the strife.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

raisinrat said:


> Your comments on this topic is making me want to bang my head into the wall. Yea just spray the stuff and get rid of it. Lets add some more man made chemicals into our environment.When there is a great proven biological treatment to use that is cheaper to do.:16suspect
> 
> That is a very short sited thought process their sir.:rant:rotest_e


*Ducks at Monroe, Michigan.-- Possibly some of the readers *
*are not aware that the range of the Black Duck seems to be extending*
*steadily vestward, and to demonstrate this fact I quote some statistics*
*from the score book of a Duck Club at Monroe, Michigan, at the western*
*end of Lake Erie. Those who shot there from 1865 to 1880 tell me that*
*the taking of a Black Duck was then so uncommon as to be a matter of*​ 
*comment. These figures are the percentages of Black Ducks to the aggre*
​*gate*​ 
*number of Black and Mallard taken, fractions omitted.*​

​*1885...6% 1891..24% 1897..13% 1903..48%*

*6...7 2..12 8..21 4..40*
*7..14 3...7 9...9 5..33*
*8..14 4...8 1900..20 6..37*
*9..17 5..11 1...6 7..49*
*1890..20 6..14 2..10 8..41*
*This percentagein creasein the Black Ducksi s not due to any diminution*
*in the number of Mallards, they being as abundant now as twenty years*
*ago. There has, however, been a diminution in the annual take of late*
*years, due to several causes: Fever gunners through a reduction in the*
*club's membership; the daily bag limit law enacted in 1905; and the fact*
*Volume XXVII*​





*1910 *​ 
*that Canvasbacks have so increased in numbers that marsh shooting is*​ 
*neglected for the bay. All of these callses, however, operate to reduce*

*alike the take of Black Ducks and Mallards, both varieties being shot i. the*
*same ponds on the marshes. The Black Duck is also a warlet bird and*
*decoys less readily than any other species. Very few breed, but begin to*
*arrive carly in September, a week or ten days ahead of the Mallards, and*
*remain to feed on the wild rice until winter sets in.*
*While all ducks seem to have increased in numbers of late years,. the*
*Canvasback is the most notable example. It has always in numbers*
*frequented the celery bays, but commencing with 1902 it has been tel)resented*
*each autumn in most extraordinary numbers. Dm'ing the past*
*eight years 1902 to 1909- the number taken at the Club at Monroe,*
*Michigan, is nearly three times as g'eat as taken in the preceding eight*
*years -- 1894 to 1901, and this in view of the fact that during most of the*
*later period the law has limited the daily bag to twenty-five, while in the*
*earlier period there was no limit but conscience. There were, as stated*
*before, also fewer gunners.*
*The fu-st Canvasbacks arrive from the north about October 15 and*
*remain until the first severe cold. In 1904 they were in such great num*​





*bers*​ 
*that after eating all the celery from the bay they frequented the*​ 
*larger ponds in the marsh, something not previously known to Occur >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Excerp from the records of local hunting club pre 1910. Got news for you raisinrat fire was used by marsh managers back in 1865. Had chemicals been available they would have used them as well. As chemicals became available their use was common by the late 1940's. The reason I know this the first organized hunting club in the US sat on land my distant relatives owned. Some of the club records were passed down through the years. However most of the early members were from NY so some records may have been lost there. A few were lost to a fire and flood as well. I thank you for helping to prove my point though that waterfowl hunter surveys are nothing more than an exercise in selling licenses and not an effective way to manage the states waterfowl and wetland resources. Im afraid that as many as 90% of this states waterfowl license holders are as in tune as yourself. Dont believe me just attend a hunt at any state or federal marsh in the month of oct. Most of the private clubs on the lake are as bad if not worse. I reiterate if the state didnt do the burn kudos to those that did. A burn any later in the season would have been foolish.*​


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)




----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah i may be wrong in stating this but i think Michigan States Biology department championed the whole beetle theory and did the case studies out on SRSGA. They had a screened area in the flooded woods that they did their test samples on. Object was to control and monitor for a couple years to deem they were safe, i.e. didn't attack any other biology after destroying the strife.


No you're right...it was MSU. The lead researcher on the project is a friend of my close hunting buddy, who introduced me to SRSGA in the first place. I've heard the whole synopsis of how it came about...really interesting. In fact, here's the summary with the locations they tried them.. 

http://www.miseagrant.umich.edu/ais/pp/PLPMSTA2002b.pdf


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Dont make me guess the name of the club. What is it and does it still exist?
Year of pic?

I'll say it again, Smokey the Bear has warped peoples perception of a useful tool to manage habitat.

http://www.zen-occidental.net/photos/smokey1.jpg

He should have been taken out long ago, some spring, like the phrags at PM.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> Dont make me guess the name of the club. What is it and does it still exist?
> Year of pic?
> 
> I'll say it again, Smokey the Bear has warped peoples perception of a useful tool to manage habitat.
> ...


yep. very true. case in point, look at California.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wavie said:


> Dont make me guess the name of the club. What is it and does it still exist?
> Year of pic?
> 
> I'll say it again, Smokey the Bear has warped peoples perception of a useful tool to manage habitat.
> ...


In Africa, they burn every year.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Grayphase said:


>


never the less, a cool picture Grayphase. I love these old historic photos of hunting clubs. I have the book on Saginaw Bay duck hunting that came out a few years ago (Bill Stout I believe), and I still love flipping through it.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you Ducky - a very interesting report. Way to go MSU.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Grayphase said:


> *Ducks at Monroe, Michigan.-- Possibly some of the readers *
> *are not aware that the range of the Black Duck seems to be extending*
> *steadily &#8226;vestward, and to demonstrate this fact I quote some statistics*
> *from the score book of a Duck Club at Monroe, Michigan, at the western*
> ...



Ummm I am very well aware of how long fire has been used. What we are talking about is why use a chemical treatment when a perfectly affective biological method is available. Stay on topic please. Chemicals are not the answer anymore with strife.We need to limit the amount of man made chemicals that are used in the environment.

In-fact they are working on treatment for Phragmites right now that will only go after them. One of the things they are working is a Biological control. This is in the early testing and studying phases. 

Still trying to figure out how what you posted relates to what we are talking about.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

Grayphase said:


> *Ducks at Monroe, Michigan.-- Possibly some of the readers *
> *are not aware that the range of the Black Duck seems to be extending*
> *steadily vestward, and to demonstrate this fact I quote some statistics*
> *from the score book of a Duck Club at Monroe, Michigan, at the western*
> ...



That area was scheduled to be burned, that's why it was sprayed. Noone is saying that the fire was bad, we all agree that it needed to be burned. It should have been burned by the staff in a coordinated plan. I maitain only a douche condones illegal activity. Get some sense here!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Personally, I would prefer that the environment of the areas that I hunt not be in the hands of any dolt who owns a zippo.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Walked around the burned area today and I was amazed to find a couple small spots still smoldering. I tired to use my built in fire hose to stop the smoldering but I ran out of water! :lol:

Most of what was burned was phrag and Im curious to see how thick it will grow back this year.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

that dont look to bad, if you had to guess on acres what would you say?


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

cheeseandquackers said:


> That area was scheduled to be burned, that's why it was sprayed. Noone is saying that the fire was bad, we all agree that it needed to be burned. It should have been burned by the staff in a coordinated plan. I maitain only a douche condones illegal activity. Get some sense here!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Youre right it was scheduled to be burned. IN AUGUST :yikes:. Only a douche burns in AUGUST. DNR must be working from the Erie Shooting Club/DU marsh management handbook. IDIOTS. Looks like some of the Pt waterfowlers took things into their own hands.  Good for them. Now if the field techs cant get on the burn w/ disk & rip they need to put 2 feet of water on it. By next week.....


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

CIRCA 1900


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Great Great Grandfather Lucky Point shoot. Days bag 96 Canvasback


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Monroe Marsh looking south from clubhouse


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just came across this post, I was out at banana last sat fishing from a boat when this was burning from our view it looked to be a controlled burn...If thats the case that should be good for new vegetation and trees if not thats very sad someone would do this..Is there anyone that can give the real answer was this or was this not a controlled burn?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Was NOT a controlled burn!

It seemed a bit more obvious as I walked around.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Down River said:


> that dont look to bad, if you had to guess on acres what would you say?


Looked to be about what they said 400 to 500 acres


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

96 Cans shot, not impressed:sad:
Thanks to them and others I can shoot 1 a day:rant:


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> 96 Cans shot, not impressed:sad:
> Thanks to them and others I can shoot 1 a day:rant:


No, your gripe is really due to the farmers that plow under the small wetlands (<1 acre in size) in the PPR. Cant blame them as they have to make a living also, just like a market hunter. Its not b/c some hunter was doing what he was allowed to do 100 yrs ago.

My comment is based only if you were referring to "others" as hunters and market hunters.

Grayphase, keep those old photos coming, simply awesome.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wavie said:


> Grayphase, keep those old photos coming, simply awesome.


Or you could save time and just to to the Monroe CCC web site, where the pics were pulled from, and avoid the middle man.

http://www.monroeccc.edu/monroehistory/photographs/lake_river/lake_river.htm


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

It would have been awsome to live in those days. I'm proud to be part of the heritage, I always explain to my son the way things where and we talk about why we do what we do now. On the rare occasion we see a large flight he says "there used to be more?" I smile and say yep. He asks why can't it be that way again? I say there are far to many people in the world for that. 

Sorry, this isn't the right thread for this....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

twoteal said:


> It would have been awsome to live in those days.


Until you or a family member needed medical attention.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Or you could save time and just to to the Monroe CCC web site, where the pics were pulled from, and avoid the middle man....


:lol::lol::lol: Killin me here Gene!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

twoteal said:


> It would have been awsome to live in those days....


You know it's all relative. Yeah, we can't shoot 96 cans per day in our group nowadays. But back in those days, they never saw a deer or a wild turkey in Michigan. My dad grew up on a farm just outside of Grand Rapids, and I spent lots of time there as a kid. Dad still recalls how big a deal it was back in the 30's and 40's when someone saw a deer TRACK...not a deer...a TRACK. The whole town was talking. Nowadays, you can hardly throw a stone in the SLP without seeing a deer. I know they're in my yard every evening. So maybe waterfowl are not what they once were...for LOTS of reasons (loss of habitat, loss of food sources, low water, overhunting, etc.). But deer are up, Turkeys are coming on fast, Geese...well we all know how many geese were around here 30 or 40 years ago. So as some things drop off, others pick up...just the cycle of nature.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

wavie said:


> No, your gripe is really due to the farmers that plow under the small wetlands (<1 acre in size) in the PPR. Cant blame them as they have to make a living also, just like a market hunter. Its not b/c some hunter was doing what he was allowed to do 100 yrs ago.
> 
> My comment is based only if you were referring to "others" as hunters and market hunters.
> 
> Grayphase, keep those old photos coming, simply awesome.


The good ole days weren't the brightest for conservation. Rebound they did but not without a lot of sacrifices from many hunters since that had nuthing to do with taking ducks to market.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

